# pseudotropheus red top gallireya



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

hi i was just wandering if any one on here has any experience wit the red top gallireya? im looking at buying a group around 2-3 inches and was wandering at what age could i expect these guys to spawn/breed. ive been looking online and ill i can find is fish for sale any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------

